# Blond on a horse



## maya (Nov 10, 2005)

A blond woman gets up one morning, and decides she wants, for the first time in her life, to go and ride a horse. She walked and walked until she found herself in a place that had a beautiful horse. She got on the horse, and the horse started galloping. The blond started falling from the horse, and barely could hang on. She started screaming: "Help! Help! Somebody help me please!â€ 
That was the moment when the supervisor of the arcades at the mall, came and pulled the plug of the horse out.
Maya 
http://www.bbqforums.net/forums/


----------

